
Choosing the right JavaScript testing tool - slobodan_
https://gojko.net/2018/02/25/javascript-testing-tools.html
======
slobodan_
"How to select a tool in an ecosystem that generates frameworks faster than a
Zerg Swarm, and kills them with the enthusiasm of Darwin on amphetamines?" :D

